# 2020 Soil Test



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Sorry the image is small. You may have to zoom in.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

@g-man @Ridgerunner any suggestion on my sample? I don't know how to make the report bigger.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

High pH that needs Phosphorus and Potassium. A balance fertilizer approach might be good, but I think Zoysia doesn't like too much nitrogen, so it might be best to apply separate products.

FAS for color if needed. Check the guide for actual rates and products. Let me know if you need more assistance.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

The high sulphur is that a problem. Is this the same as elemental sulphur in the soil that hasn't been broken down? My local site one guy recommend this to help buffer the ph . https://www.lesco.com/sites/default/files/_images/content/46062_carbonProG.PDF


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

bigmks said:


> The high sulphur is that a problem. Is this the same as elemental sulphur in the soil that hasn't been broken down? My local site one guy recommend this to help buffer the ph . https://www.lesco.com/sites/default/files/_images/content/46062_carbonProG.PDF


Does that mean you applied sulfur in the last year? How much and when? It shouldn't be an issue unless application was excessive (most Ags suggested 10#/M max rates, but I've seen some say up to 20) to avoid creating a possibly detrimental environment to plants and soil life. Microbes will turn the S into H2SO4 that acidifies and results in SO4, a necessary plant nutrient, when temps and moisture are conducive. It's very climate dependent, so it can take some time. The results on a soil test don't differentiate whether it's S or SO4, but given enough time, it will be SO4.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Yes I only applied around 5lb per k around Oct- November. I'm not sure if this is the same as the elemental sulphur Ive been putting down?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

It's hard to give you a decent plan if we're unaware of what your goals are. I'm going to assume higher maintenance and work.

The soil is heavy with the higher exchange capacity, lacking organic matter, and alkaline with a pH of 7.6. These aren't great conditions for Zoysia, but we can make them better.

Don't worry about pH per se. Seems like you're wanting to fix that number and it's skewing the sulfur in your soil. I'm recommending NOT to apply elemental sulfur.

Let's do other things. Apply lots of organic matter, all the free stuff you can. Your number is HORRIBLE. Leaves, mulch mow. Zoysia doesn't take a ton of nutrients, so we can put that effort elsewhere.

The heavier soil may likewise mean altering your watering habits so you don't get runoff. Multiple, shorter cycles rather than big, long ones.

The major cations are skewed by the Ca level. This is what's pushing your pH, and another reason I think you're fighting a losing battle trying to change pH by dumping on elemental sulfur to the surface.

Nonetheless, you need to boost K and Mg in a way you don't push pH even more beyond where Zoysia prefers. There are ways to do that.

Phosphorus is mediocre.

Iron is good but unavailable from the soil's pH, so it will need supplied in a way your turf can use it. Use spray iron as previously mentioned - FAS is acidic and ingested via foliage.

So, what's my recommendation?

*Best Plan:
*This plan is superior because the ingredients will not exacerbate your pH issues like others commonly found, the downside is sourcing and higher budget.

Source the following:
Organic Matter - (source free or go broke!) - leaves, mulch mowing, sawdust, municipal supplies
Sulfate of Potash (SOP 0-0-50)
Triple Super Phosphate (TSP 0-48-0)
Urea (46-0-0)
epsom salts
Ferrous Sulfate and Ammonium Sulfate for spray iron aka Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate (FAS)

May, June, July - mix and apply 1.5 lb urea, 2 lb SOP, and 2 lb TSP per M. Split monthly applications up for better results.
Apply epsom salts April, September @ 1 lb per M
Apply spray iron monthly, as needed

*Good Plan:
*
Source the following:
Organic Matter - (source free or go broke!) - leaves, mulch mowing, sawdust, municipal supplies.
balanced fertilizer (10-10-10, 18-18-18, etc)
Ferrous Sulfate and Ammonium Sulfate for spray iron aka Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate (FAS)

Apply balanced fertilizer May, June, July at 2/3 the rate on the bag
Apply epsom salts April, September @ 1 lb per M
Apply spray iron monthly, as needed

_Always water in fertilizer applications, be cognizant of temperatures when applying FAS, and keep epsom salt applications two weeks from the other fertilizers.
_
P.S. Yes, elemental sulfur is sulfur


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Would this be a good one for my zoysia?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

That would be a good option. It has a few extra things that are unnecessary for you like Iron, Manganese, and a bit of sulfur.

Put it down at 5 lbs / M May, June, July, water it in well, and keep it a few weeks away from the epsom salts.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Please post any questions here, not in PM.

The plan I prescribed supplies < 3 lbs / M of Nitrogen, and the reason I suggested a soil applied balanced fertilizer like above is because you need N, P, and K, not just N and K. So, the fertilizer you suggested isn't either of those. Liquid fertilization requires different application techniques and amounts.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

This is what I have on hand almost a bucket full. Could I just supplement the phosphorus with a granular. I'm setup up for all liquid apps.


----------

